# At least Deebo wants to eat cooked pigeon.



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have met my match. Stumbled upon this crazy somgun on youtube.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Can't work this tablet for crap. Post deleted.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I believe I'd put a match to it, first.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

If you have never eaten a pigeon I highly recommend it. Not the urban kind but the wild kind. They don't have too much meat on them but they roast nicely and panfry nicely as well. About the only usable part however is the breast.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Eating young pigeon was very common here in the German culture. Kids use to make a few bucks catching them in the barn and selling them.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Squab, young pigeon it seems shows up in cook books going back to the 1600's. Grandpa use to say the hay mound was the best place to catch them. 
Betting there are many ways to cook them like most small birds. This one has to be good it uses Bacon
http://everydaylife.globalpost.com/cook-squab-22061.html


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

When I was a kid we used to go to the feed store and shoot fat pigeons with our bb guns. Dad would saute the breasts in a garlic butter sauce and serve them with diced potatoes that were fried in butter with chopped onions. Man, now I'm hungry!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I can remember going out at night to catch them in the barn or out out buildings (notice I didn't say out houses). We keep them for awhile to fatten 'em up a little and I do mean little. Not that hungry, maybe after the second asteroid collides with us.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

This is an old story my Dad told on himself.

My Dad and his older brother went out to the barn to harvest some pigeon (or is it pigeons? You have to watch teh grammar nazi's nowadays, :lol. They were probably 10 and 12 years old at the time. They proudly presented my Grandmother with several freshly killed pigeons. She was extremely pleased to have freshly harvested pigeon.

My Grandfather, however, was less pleased. They used the Winchester model 1906 .22 rifle that now resides in my gunsafe. According to other family members, they were not all that great of shots at the time.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I suspect the additional air holes were not appreciated. Did they have barn hole fixing as a summer project?


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> I suspect the additional air holes were not appreciated. Did they have barn hole fixing as a summer project?


Yes, Ma'am, they both had a lesson in carpentry and marksmanship that summer. I'm pretty sure that they also learned about the penetration abilities of a .22 lr. The rifle was my first gun, and you can be sure that I was properly instructed in it's use when I finally got it.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Methinks I'd much prefer 4 and twenty pidgeons baked in a pie than the 4 and 20 blackbirds we all used to sing about.

Chicken pot pie is good stuff, . . . I would only suppose that pidgeon pot pie would be equally as good.

May God bless,
Dwight

PS: And yes, . . . I've eaten Columbus, Ohio, . . . hand catched, . . . pidgeon. Good stuff !


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The pigeon breast is dark meat and very dry. You have to cook it just right or stew it to make it tender and juicy. 

Frying it to sear it and then saute it in brown sauce or gravy served over rice it about as good as it gets.

Oh, don't bother plucking the pigeon, just skin the breast out and leave the rest for the coyotes.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Bandtail pigeon is not bad, I hunted them in Califorina when I was stationed there. Not Taco Bell pigeon!


MOLON LABE


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Kinda like quail, you better have a bunch to feed a family. I only was given a few rounds at a time I was young, and expected to bring home dinner! We'd use the whole bird, slow cooked and put in a stew, sure, it took a boat load of birds, we couldn't afford to waste. Sigh....we were poor.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

I think I would prefer mine with at least some BBQ sauce!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If it flies, it dies, then into the kettle.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Hash browns, catfish with pigeon biscuits and gravy. 
Spuds from the garden, catfish from the slew, pigeon from the grain silo. 
I remember those days...You can take the boy out of the country, but you can't take the country out of the boy.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I've eaten a LOT of them... They are good as any other bird.


----------

